#  Krankheiten >   diffuser schmerz in d. leistengegend >

## revis86

hallo an alle medizin begeisterten: 
der fall:
diffuser nicht wirklich lokalisierbarer schmerz in der leistengegend rechts- schmerz ist stechend, pulsierend - tritt jedoch selten und nicht intensiv auf, (ev. 30 min. täglich - auch wochenlang ohne schmerz) - seit einem halben jahr, 
patient ist sportler und eine leistenband verletzung ist nicht auszuschließen,
hernien sind nicht tastbar - bei abduktion des rechten beins tritt kein spezifischer schmerz auf, 
patient hat einen geringgradig ausgeprägten pendelhoden, ev. verletzung des m. cremaster??, hodentumore sind nicht tastbar - hodengröße o.b. 
ev. schmerz durch pendelbewegung bei sex. aktivität?  
was sagt ihr dazu? welche verdachtsdiagnosen ?   :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Revis, 
Schmerzen in der rechten Leistengegend können im Zusammenhang mit dem Blinddarm (Wurmfortsatz) stehen. Da gibt es auch chronische Formen, Blinddarmreizung und die Appendizitis als akute Form.
Es gibt natürlich noch andere Ursachen, die Schmerzen in der rechten Leistengegend machen.
Ein Arztbesuch macht aber Sinn, um wenigstens den Wurmfortsatz von der Liste möglicher Ursachen streichen zu können. Denn hier kann auch schon mal zu langes Warten zu erheblich negativen Folgen führen. 
Hast Du denn im Moment gerade Schmerzen?

----------


## revis86

nein ulrike, mit dem wurmfortsatz bist du schwer daneben, 
wie gesagt diffuser schmerz in d. leistengegend - seit einem halben jahr!
außerdem manifestiert sich eine appendizitis zuerst im oberbauch und wandert dann bis zum mc.burney punkt, d. viel weiter kranial liegt. chr. form ist auch auszuschließen 
blutbild außerdem normal  
weitere verdachtsdiagnosen bitte  :Smiley:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Revis, 
bleiben wir doch erst mal noch bei der Symptombeschreibung. Du beschreibst Deinen Schmerz als stechend, pulsierend. Kann ja sein, dass stechend die Stelle wechselt, bleibt aber doch immer auf die rechte Leistengegend beschränkt.
Du beschreibst zwar, dass das erstmalige Autreten der Symptome ein halbes Jahr zurückliegt, aber Du hattest ja auch mehrwöchige Pausen zwischen den Schmerzattacken. Die Dauer beträgt ca 30 Minuten. Man könnte also von Anfallsartigem Auftreten reden. 
Konntest Du das Auftreten mit bestimmten Bewegungen in Zusammenhang bringen?
Ist der Schmerz da und steigert sich dann, oder tritt er ganz plötzlich auf und bleibt dann bei gleichbleibender Intensität. Wie verschwindet er wieder? Plötzlich weg oder langsam weniger werdend.
Wenn der Schmerz auftritt, nimmst Du dann eine veränderte Körperhaltung ein?
Gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit Schmerzhäufigkeit und Uhrzeit?
Gibt es einen Zusammenhang bez. Zeit nach Nahrungsaufnahme?
Gibt es noch andere Begleitsymptome wie Veränderungen im Stuhlgang?

----------


## Muschel

> nein ulrike, mit dem wurmfortsatz bist du schwer daneben,

 Ist das ärztlich ausgeschlossen worden?   

> weitere verdachtsdiagnosen bitte

 Erstens dürfen hier keine Ferndiagnosen gestellt werden, Zweitens sollte vielleicht erstmal eine Sportverletzung ausgeschlossen werden und Drittens sind wir hier nicht in einer Quiz-Show!! 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## revis86

zuerst nochmal zur schmerzqualität, 
es fühlt sich nadelstichartig an, wobei alle 2min. ein "nadelstichartiger schmerzreiz" fühlbar ist, --> es ist eher unangenehm als richtig schmerzhaft,
als anfallsartig würde ich den schmerz nicht beschreiben, eher einschleichend und ausschleichend,
mit spez. bewegungen kann ich den schmerzreiz nicht assoziieren,  
mein verdacht wäre eben eine hodenquetschung, - ausgelöst durch pendelhoden - oder ein muskelfaserriss des cremaster, oder eine leistenkanal-band irritation etc. 
kann den schmerz nicht mit nahrungsaufnahme etc. in verbindung bringen, 
und habe keine sonstigen beschwerden, (stuhlgang etc.)
mit tageszeit ist leider auch nix genaues zu sagen, 
klingt vl. blöd aber ich denke auch an eine psychosomatische ursache, 
hat irgendwer erfahrung damit? 
(p.s.: das leben ist eine quiz show)

----------


## urologiker

> Ist das ärztlich ausgeschlossen worden?   
> Erstens dürfen hier keine Ferndiagnosen gestellt werden, Zweitens sollte vielleicht erstmal eine Sportverletzung ausgeschlossen werden und Drittens sind wir hier nicht in einer Quiz-Show!! 
> Gruß, Andrea

 @ Andrea - ...und viertens bist du kein Moderator, auch wenn du dich -fünftens- so fühlen magst. Ein Auftreten als Administrator der Forumsregeln ist damit -sechstens- nicht angemessen.   :Zwinker:  
Und wenn Revis hier eine Fallgeschichte einbringt, kann er diese sehr wohl auch selbst kommentieren - denn er dürfte wohl den besten Zugang zu Informationen haben - den Patienten selber.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Revis, 
Deine Verdachtsdiagnosen sind
a) Hodenquetschung. 
Einen "Quetschschmerz" stelle ich mir nicht interwallmäßig vor. Der fängt eher heftig an, bleibt eine zeitlang auf einem gewissen Niveau und fällt dann wieder ab. 
b) Muskelfaserriss, 
Ein Muskelfaserriss würde meiner Meinung nach auch nicht die von Dir beschriebenen Schmerzsymptome machen. Denke Du würdest dann auch eine Schmerz- Bewegungskausalität haben. 
c) Leistenkanalbandirritation 
Irritation hört sich für mich erst mal passend an. Nun mal angenommen, Dein Pendelhoden hält sich manchmal an Stellen auf, wo er eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat. Dann stellt er zunächst auf jeden Fall eine Raumforderung dar. Die Raumforderung an sich macht bei Dir vielleicht gar keine Schmerzen, aber vielleicht komprimiert sie trotzdem irgendwas. Wenn Dein Hoden dann seine Lage wieder verändert, wird ein Gebiet dann wieder versorgt was sozusagen gestaut war, und das Brennen und die Stiche wären dann vergleichbar (zwar andere Taktung und andere Intensität) mit eingeschlafenen Füßen, in die wieder Leben einkehrt. 
Was meinst Du, wäre das eine mögliche Erklärung? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## revis86

hi ulrike, 
ja es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es etwas mit dem leistenkanal zu tun hat, bzw. mit einer daraus resultierenden stauung, quetschung etc.
von welchem 
aus dem grund, dass sich der schmerz kaudal richtung knie zieht bzw. der reiz auch wandert, - würde auch gut mit dem sport zusammenpassen,
resultiert eigentlich ein pendelhoden auch aus einer übermäßigen dehnung des leistenkanals bei sport  :Huh?:  oder hat das nix zu tun? 
theorien von mir: 
könnte es sein dass das _Ligamentum caudae epididydimis_ eine verletzung hat ?
dagegen spricht aber dass bei mechanischer bewegung kein wirklicher schmerzreiz resultiert, hmm....
vl. ist es auch eine neuralgie des nervus genitofemoralis ? -> dagegen spricht dass der pat. dazu eigentlich leistenbruch operiert sein müsste - was er nicht ist!
könnte die neuralgie trotzdem auftreten ? 
nicht einfach das ganze!
sonstige ideen :Huh?:  
ne frage am rande - hätte man diese schmerzqualitäten bei einem nicht tastbaren hodentumor ? - denke ist sehr unwahrscheinlich oder?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Revis, 
kurze Zwischenfrage, seit wann hast Du denn den Pendelhoden?

----------

